# despropicios



## gatogab

Todo esto desemboca en un intercambio gratuito de insultos y *despropicios* durante toda la partida.
Tutto ciò sfocia in uno scambio gratuito di insulti e *????????* durante tutta la partita.
*Despropicio* è un comportamento negativo, ma non mi viene la parola in italiano.
Grazie.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Hola Gato 

Estaba mirando en el DRAE pero no está. ¿Se trata de una palabra coloquial?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Hola Gato
> 
> Estaba mirando en el DRAE pero no está. ¿Se trata de una palabra coloquial?


Efectivamente, Irenita. Pero muy usada en español LA.
No se encuentra en mis diccionarios a disposición.
Cariños. 
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Tampoco en los míos, je je, por eso pregunté.
¿Podrías usar "offese"?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Tampoco en los míos, je je, por eso pregunté.
> ¿Podrías usar "offese"?


 O 'spropositi'?
Esta frase me llegó en una conversación con una profesora de Puebla (Mex.). Ella afirma que hemos nacido todos buenos e iguales, pero durante la vida hacemos 'despropicios' que nos hacen menos buenos y diversos los unos de los otros.
La frase que puse la encontré 'gloogleando'
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Podría ser, pero no me suena mucho decir algo como "scambio di insulti e spropositi", porque los "spropositi" no se intercambian, se hacen simplemente. Por otra parte se pueden intercambiar ofensas.


----------



## Angel.Aura

A me la parola fa venire in mente _improperi_, ma non ho nessun supporto per la verifica di questa ipotesi.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Podría ser, pero no me suena mucho decir algo como "scambio di insulti e spropositi", porque los "spropositi" no se intercambian, se hacen simplemente. Por otra parte se pueden intercambiar ofensas.


Esto en la frase de la 'partida'. Pero en la conversación con la prof. podría andar bien.
O sea, se trata de contexto, parece.
gg


----------



## Piaoletta

Angel.Aura said:


> A me la parola fa venire in mente _improperi_, ma non ho nessun supporto per la verifica di questa ipotesi.





Sì, sono d'accordo con te. Se vai sul De Mauro online lo troverai.

*1CO ingiuria grave e molto offensiva: caricare, coprire di improperi*


----------



## Neuromante

Nunca había oído "Despropicios". Conozco "Despropositos" y "Estropicios"


----------



## 0scar

En Google aparece *despropicio *y también *espropicio* (100 veces cada una). No es la primera vez que las escucho pero no es tan tan común.
Si, seguramente se quiere decir estropicio o despropósito.


----------



## Neuromante

Pueden ser entradas de gente que las ha puesto mal. Es bastante común: 
Sanjuán por zaguán, por ejemplo.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Pueden ser entradas de gente que las ha puesto mal. Es bastante común:
> Sanjuán por zaguán, por ejemplo.


Hola Neuro.
Desde Puebla (Mex.) una Maestra me envía esto: 
*<Que no vengan los niños porque hacen estropicios. *
*Es por decir 'hacen destrozos'.* *>*
gg


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, Gatogab; has puesto "estropicios", una de las palabras que conozco.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Bueno, Gatogab; has puesto "estropicios", una de las palabras que conozco.


La conoces en italiano?
gg


----------

